# A/V Patch Panel



## Kody (Oct 12, 2015)

We are looking into installing A/V panels on stage to run up to the Tech Booth. What do you guys have? Could you share some pictures of your panels? We are hoping to install HDMI, VGA, BNC, Ethernet ports on stage to run up to the Tech Both. Any ideas?


----------



## MNicolai (Oct 12, 2015)

Generally we specify Mic's, Returns, Intercom, Monitors (dry or amplified depending on application) a couple general purpose audio Tielines, CAT6 UTP for a digital audio network that lands on switches, CAT6 STP tielines for presentation video, and SDI tielines for camera video distribution (usually back to a patchbay with multiple DA's so you can take a signal in from one location and spit it out in several other locations).

In all of our new installations, dedicated VGA and RGBHV lines are dead. If it's needed, it'll be done with the HDBT extenders meant for HDMI that happen to have VGA connectors on them as well.

Usually the cable lengths are too long between panels for HDMI to be practical without HDBT-type extenders. There are some fiber/copper hybrid cables that allow for extra long HDMI runs without extenders, but they cost hundreds of dollars, can be quite delicate, and only allows signal transmission in one direction.

Mostly, what you need depends on the following:

What type of shows do you do and how much does A/V integrate with your events?
What equipment do you need to interface with?
What's your existing infrastructure?
What's your 10-year plan for upgrades you would like to be prepared for from an infrastructure standpoint?
What do you need to be able to do based on frequent requests you are unable to accommodate?
What do you want to be able to do based on infrequent requests you don't need to accommodate but would like to be able to?


----------



## Kody (Oct 12, 2015)

MNicolai said:


> What type of shows do you do and how much does A/V integrate with your events?
> What equipment do you need to interface with?
> What's your existing infrastructure?
> What's your 10-year plan for upgrades you would like to be prepared for from an infrastructure standpoint?
> ...


 
Our current set up is a Mac Mini, BlueRay, DVD player going into a Edirol V4 and thats going up to the projector.
A few years ago we had a new sound system put in. So we currently have Mics, Intercom, Monitor, Cat6 Audio Network already installed, they failed to include any kind of video (I was not around when they specced out the project)

Right now we do not have alot of shows that need Video on stage. Once in awile we have a cooking show with a camera that needs to be sent to the booth, which we would have to run the cable through the seats or in one of our underground tunnels. We also want to intergrate a stage camera with viewing in the booth and in the dressing rooms. But there are times where we it would be nice to have Video hookups on stage, dressing rooms, Orchestra pit. Im fairly certian I can install the system, I just have no idea on what hardware I would need and what the best options are out there for the cable runs. 

Someone suggested for temperary use, that I use my Cat6 run from the stage to the Booth that is for sound to be used as a video line with a balun, but i dont know if that would work.


----------



## AsherSB (Oct 12, 2015)

Can you easily run cable through the tunnel to the booth? In which case you could run as needed on a show by show basis, not the easiest or most reliable solution, but probably the cheapest. I would also look in to expanding your network using CAT6/CAT7, just running 4 or 5 patches could let you adapt to tons of different situations. You could run HDMI (Cheaper option) and although I don't know the systems well I know at least Clear-Com can be run over CAT6 using helixnet or something.


----------



## Kody (Oct 12, 2015)

AsherSB said:


> Can you easily run cable through the tunnel to the booth? In which case you could run as needed on a show by show basis, not the easiest or most reliable solution, but probably the cheapest. I would also look in to expanding your network using CAT6/CAT7, just running 4 or 5 patches could let you adapt to tons of different situations. You could run HDMI (Cheaper option) and although I don't know the systems well I know at least Clear-Com can be run over CAT6 using helixnet or something.


 Yeah thats what I was thinking for a Temperary Solution. Long term tho, we want them permanently installed at different points on stage, dressing room and the pit.

Thank you both for your help


----------



## AsherSB (Oct 12, 2015)

Ethernet still might be your best option for video, cheaper then fiber and better signal integrity then an hdmi run. You could always use SDI, but I would opt CAT over that for the added flexibility. A proper network could also allow for remote camera control in the future, maybe even PTZ.


----------



## Kody (Oct 12, 2015)

AsherSB said:


> Ethernet still might be your best option for video, cheaper then fiber and better signal integrity then an hdmi run. You could always use SDI, but I would opt CAT over that for the added flexibility. A proper network could also allow for remote camera control in the future, maybe even PTZ.


So then my best short term option would be a few runs of Cat5 with Rj45 connectors on both ends with a HDMi converter on either end or whatever source I need. 

What do you mean by "proper network" ?


----------



## AsherSB (Oct 12, 2015)

I would do CAT 6, and by a 'proper network' I just mean a patch panel in the booth that would lead to everywhere you might need something. Everything could be distributed centrally, I guess I was thinking about a switch connecting everything but in retrospect that wouldn't really work. Keep in mind that I don't do this sort of thing professionally, just sharing my knowledge.


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 13, 2015)

If you are thinking about running HD video, eg from an on stage laptop, then install the best STP cable you can, in 2015, that's Cat6A or better.
A 1080p signal uses north of 5GBps of data bandwidth, a number that Cta5 and Cat6 were never really designed to handle over any sort of length...

For cameras, either use HDMI via HDBaseT and the above Cat6A, or SDI, depending on the camera hardware and supporting systems.
Note that HD-SDI will only give a 1080i signal, not 1080p. In many cases this does not matter, but if you are recording it may need to be transcoded later, and it may introduce issues when cross switching in certain arrangements.

Note that you won't be able to run any of this over ethernet without specialised (pricey) hardware...

For production use, I would avoid video over IP, the latencies introduced are generally unacceptable, especially if cueing is involved.


----------



## mikebags (Oct 14, 2015)

When regarding sending video around a venue I like to see a combination of Cat6 and 3G-SDI ties ran back to a central location. Nine times out of ten I reach for a Blackmagic Designs or AJA SDI Converter box. I reserve the Cat5/6 extenders for passing protected content or doing something unusual such as sending both HDMI and a RS-232 signal. Having the 3G-SDI ties will provide a good option for distributing your FOH stage shot, this will give you the flexibility to send signal from a standard NTSC camera or HD-SDI from a security or broadcast camera. When choosing a coax cable for your 3G-SDI runs its important to find a cable that will meet or exceed the SMPTE 424M standard for the length of cable you plan to pull. A coax cable such as RG59 or RG6 that meets SMPTE 424M will allow for a 1080P 60fps video signal.


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 14, 2015)

Noting still that 3G-SDI only supports a 4:2:2 colour space for 1080p60, HDBaseT will do 1080p60 in 4:4:4.
In many cases this won't be a problem, but there are times I've been boned by colour space incompatibilities...


----------



## AlexDonkle (Oct 17, 2015)

Chris15 said:


> Noting still that 3G-SDI only supports a 4:2:2 colour space for 1080p60, HDBaseT will do 1080p60 in 4:4:4.
> In many cases this won't be a problem, but there are times I've been boned by colour space incompatibilities...



If SDI-based equipment is being connected though, having only Cat6 installed and requiring HDbaseT transmitters and receivers for each cable seems unnecessary. Likely cheaper in the end and more reliable to install both types of cable.


----------



## BillESC (Oct 18, 2015)

A couple of panels I've built in the past.






Any combination of connectors is doable.


----------



## Dan0010 (Oct 24, 2015)

i don't have any photos but I had a space where we had aux panels all over so we had the ability to connect equipment anywhere but it consisted of fiber (multimode and singlemode), cat 6, sdi, and coax, and a couple xlr for audio tie lines and xlr for intercom. Out of everything we used the fiber and cat 6 (besides the audio ties) the most since fiber and cat 6 we basically just hooked up adapters to feed presentations, cameras etc.


----------

